# Hawaiian Airlines "6 HOUR PLANE DELAY"



## gvic (Apr 30, 2014)

On Saturday-April 26 my family was traveling Las Vegas to Honolulu on Flight #7.  Planned departutre was 9:00am.  At 8:30am. HA announced that we were on a "safety hold" for 20 minutes;  again at 9:15am. .... we were still on a "safety hold" with no explanation;  again at 9:45am. .... another announcement that were on a "safety hold".  Finally at 10:30am. HA announced that the flight to Honolulu will be delayed to 2:30pm. ! ! !  They gave us a $14.00 food voucher that basically bought a hamburger and soda at the Las Vegas Airport.  After "NUMEROUS" inquiries on "WHY" the delay.... i found out that a baggage door latch required replacement and that they were flying the part in from DETROIT ! ! !

HA should have been "forthright" with the reason for delay because the 300 passengers could have requested that HA to re-route them to their final destination with this kind of "mechanical delay" on competing carriers.  My research at the airport during those "delays" showed a connection via Los Angeles but because of their "delayed" dissemination of facts .... i misssed an empty plane on UNITED ! ! ! We finally arrived into Honolulu 8:30pm. ..... on a scheduled 5.5 hour flight ! ! !

I am ready to call their Customer Service Department ..... what would you "ask" Hawaiian Airlines for with these facts???


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 30, 2014)

My similar situation on a different airline, they gave every passenger a 25% discount code for any trip in North America valid for one year, which saved us over $800 on our next trip.  When my wife and daughter got stuck in Denver for the night after it was delayed over 5 hours, they got a $125 voucher.  

If you get a $200 voucher, I think you are doing okay.

If it's on the same day and a mechanical delay, I doubt they have any obligation to re-route passengers on different airlines.  JMO of course.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Years ago*

We were headed to Hawaii on the same airline and after boarding the co-pilot kept looking over my shoulder at the wing.  I was kidding with him and asked wing problem.  It turned out it was a small item causing the problem and they tried fixing it for an hour and half.  Couldn't get it fixed and people started complaining.  They finally took us off the plain and had us waiting.  After many people complained they gave us a food voucher for $7 each.  When we went to eat they refused to allow beverage on the voucher until more people complained.  In the end I honestly didn't expect anything but was very happy we didn't fly until the fix happened.  Complain, not me.  Happy to be alive, you bet.
Bart


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 30, 2014)

It looks like according to hawaiianairlines.com/contract of carriage all they owe you for a delay of over 4 hours during daytime hours is one meal voucher, which you did receive.  You can certainly call and try to negotiate whatever you think would be fair compensation.  I am pretty sure that for the first hour or two they were trying to fix the problem with part they had on hand and later made the decision to fly in another part.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2014)

The delay is inconvenient for sure, but compared to having a baggage door latch fail about half way across the Pacific, that's pretty small potatoes.

All things considered.....

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 30, 2014)

I love airlines - they are so much fun! Mostly NOT!

Sorry for the maintenance issue. I am sure it did NOT make the gate agents' day either. But as you know, it had to be fixed before you could fly that plane.

I have gotten MORE compensation that a $7 meal voucher - but it is usually because I volunteer to be bumped off an overbooked flight. But I have been on flights like yours - delayed due to maintenance issues.

When I LAST FLEW from PHL to PHX, the plane SAT after pushing off from the gate for 30 minutes. Mechanical issue, but the delay had a rotten outcome on my connection flight to PHX. All the other connections were HELD; we got a route to LAS, another change of planes and allegedly $150 flight voucher. 

And the NEXT day, I got a TEXT message that since I MISSED the connecting ATL to PHX flight, my return home flights (PHX-PHL) had been cancelled. And the fun continued.

So I got to change plane twice instead of once, wander thru 2 airports and my good flights home gone .... crap happens. And to return home, I had to be 2+ hours early at Airport and was given the LAST BOARDING pass number to board the plane. The fun continued.


----------



## gvic (Apr 30, 2014)

Fun-Fun-Fun-Fun ..... till TSA rifles through your bag ! !  OOOOH what a MESS!


----------



## thheath (Apr 30, 2014)

gvic said:


> On Saturday-April 26 my family was traveling Las Vegas to Honolulu on Flight #7.  Planned departutre was 9:00am.  At 8:30am. HA announced that we were on a "safety hold" for 20 minutes;  again at 9:15am. .... we were still on a "safety hold" with no explanation;  again at 9:45am. .... another announcement that were on a "safety hold".  Finally at 10:30am. HA announced that the flight to Honolulu will be delayed to 2:30pm. ! ! !  They gave us a $14.00 food voucher that basically bought a hamburger and soda at the Las Vegas Airport.  After "NUMEROUS" inquiries on "WHY" the delay.... i found out that a baggage door latch required replacement and that they were flying the part in from DETROIT ! ! !
> 
> HA should have been "forthright" with the reason for delay because the 300 passengers could have requested that HA to re-route them to their final destination with this kind of "mechanical delay" on competing carriers.  My research at the airport during those "delays" showed a connection via Los Angeles but because of their "delayed" dissemination of facts .... i misssed an empty plane on UNITED ! ! ! We finally arrived into Honolulu 8:30pm. ..... on a scheduled 5.5 hour flight ! ! !
> 
> I am ready to call their Customer Service Department ..... what would you "ask" Hawaiian Airlines for with these facts???



To be honest, I think you should have pushed this issue the day of travel.

Airlines seem to have a poor memory after the fact.

Ted


----------



## klpca (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't had very good luck calling Hawaiian Airlines customer support but have had better luck using email.

A few years ago (2012) I reported a broken seat to them when I returned home and about six weeks later they sent me an email saying that they had put miles into my account. I think it was 5,000 or 10,000. I wasn't expecting that at all, so it was a nice surprise.

Years and years ago (2004) we had a similar delay (6 hrs) and they passed out $200 vouchers right on the plane. I guess they don't do that anymore. Too bad.


----------

